# deadlift under 18 record



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

ive only deadlifted 4 times, the 4th of which was last tuesday and i managed 135kg for 6 good reps. going to go for 145kg on satuarday, maybe even 155kg. but... 135kg x 6 after 4weeks... the record for under18 deadlift is 221kg i have 12month till im 18, well closer to 13. you think its doable?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Anything is possible


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

knuckle down mate, theres nothing like a good goal to speed things up!!! Train hard and go for it :thumb:


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks guys, would you say i should train my legs and back twice a week like tuesdays and satuarday, or would you say just hammer them once a week


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this the British record we are talking here?


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Is this the British record we are talking here?


under 75g under 18, i dont know the hamilton gym guy on here told me, i hope its a world record :lol:

only weight 154now so can put on another 11lb in a clean bulk which will help


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Is this the British record we are talking here?


Yeah what record is it? WHich fed and what weight class?

Remember you actually have to do it in a competition - before you turn 18. Some feds only have comps march-october ish.

Andy Bolton probably has the all time junior record of 410kg I think...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh ignore my post


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Yeah what record is it? WHich fed and what weight class?
> 
> Remember you actually have to do it in a competition - before you turn 18. Some feds only have comps march-october ish.
> 
> Andy Bolton probably has the all time junior record of 410kg I think...


damn, didnt know had to do it in a competition. i thought perhaps just had to get an official to varify it


----------



## DeadLiftKing94 (Oct 29, 2010)

im 16 and deadlifted 180kg last wednesday for 1 rep... its my favourite exercise... thus my name 

by the time im 18 i should be able to get this weight! im already 72kg tho :S


----------



## DeadLiftKing94 (Oct 29, 2010)

crap forget my weight, thought is was right, just checked on a converter and im around 79kg already.... whats the record for the next weight class up?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DeadLiftKing94 said:


> im 16 and deadlifted 180kg last wednesday for 1 rep... its my favourite exercise... thus my name
> 
> by the time im 18 i should be able to get this weight! im already 72kg tho :S


 LMAO at name:laugh: :lol: 

To the OP sure anything is possible but you're looking at adding over 40% to your pull in a year. With proper hard training following a proper routine your lift will sky rocket from here but be very careful with the form and don't max out every week. Long term progress should always be the goal so be careful in the short term.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I would say its possible mate, go for it - if not it always helps to have a goal!

Its a shame I was so tall and big boned at that age, I used to deadlift 160kg for 6 when I was 15.. but then the record for heavy people under 18 is huge so I had no chance lol!

Darn my big ol bones lol :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thats impressive for 16,well done.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Follow something like wendlers 5/3/1 or westside and itll be easy i reckon, hardest part will be doing it in a comp


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

mal said:


> thats impressive for 16,well done.


Cheers mate, :beer:


----------

